# Ohio’s Sandusky Bay



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are some recent Channel Catfish pics.
I use a basic Carolina rig with Shrimp 🍤.
This is the #1 destination in the USA 🇺🇸 for Channel Catfishing.😊


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

And boom! My biggest Channel Catfish brought in so far.
This is the same fish in all 3-pics. It weighed 23.85-pounds. Lake Erie’s Sandusky Bay is a great family destination for fishing.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sandusky Bay is a catfish factory.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

great pics!!


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

I’ve never fished there before. What are some areas to target for eaters?


----------

